# 5X112 ET 42 18X8 - Which cars will it fit?



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

I have a set of Speedline Corse Turinis 18X8 ET42 5X112 (box says they're for Audi A4). I had them on my 2010 A3 lowered on eibach pro kit without any issues. Wondering which VW/AUDI cars will these fit? (not lowered)

Thanks


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they'll fit any mkv gti, jetta, rabbit, cc, etc.


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

CC Passat? Need to be sure, so my friend can offer them to another friend. He won't be lowering the car at all.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

They will fit any 98+ Passat and any MK5+ Jetta/GLI/Golf/GTI :thumbup:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

oh and the CC is a Passat so yes it will fit CCs too


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

MkV Jettas and Golf, 2007 to 2010 Passat, EOS, CC, B8 Audi A4, C7 and some C6 Audi A6


----------

